# Can I get points refund for unused ticket after date of trip?



## fhussain44 (Oct 11, 2019)

Booked a round-trip with points. Went one-way but did not use the return trip. Can I get a points refund for the return trip? I know I should have called to cancel before the train date..


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 11, 2019)

I suspect that just like a 'no show' with a ticket paid for with cash or credit....you lose it all. No refund after train departure.

https://www.amtrak.com/refund-and-cancellation-policy


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 18, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> I suspect that just like a 'no show' with a ticket paid for with cash or credit....you lose it all. No refund after train departure.
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/refund-and-cancellation-policy


A good reason to never book round trips.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 18, 2019)

However, even if you booked 2 one way trips, once the train departs it’s still a no-show!


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 19, 2019)

the_traveler said:


> However, even if you booked 2 one way trips, once the train departs it’s still a no-show!


but if they are separate reservations and you miss your outgoing train, you still haven't missed your return and, depending on how far in advance it is, you could get most of the money back or "modify" the reservation.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 23, 2019)

That’s true. But even if you book 2 one way trips, with the return trip 2 months later, if you’re not on that train 2 months later AFTER it departs and BEFORE you cancel or modify, you’re still SOL on the refund!


----------

